
Why People Keep Rear-Ending Self-Driving Cars - calcifer
https://www.wired.com/story/self-driving-car-crashes-rear-endings-why-charts-statistics/
======
larrymcp
This paragraph midway through the article sums up their guess:

 _...the computer was in charge in 22 rear-end crashes, [so there is] reason
to believe that the AVs are doing something that makes cars behind them more
likely to hit them. Maybe that’s driving herkily-jerkily (as we experienced in
a Cruise car in San Francisco), or stopping for no clear reason (as we
experienced in an Uber car in Pittsburgh). That’s not necessarily a bad thing.
It indicates a conservative focus on safety: Better to stop for a fire hydrant
than run down a preschooler. But part of being a good driver is behaving in a
way others expect, which doesn’t include constantly stamping on the brakes._

